

Naming Your Startup - Impossibility? - Chikku
http://cometride.tumblr.com

======
bozho
Yeah, it's hard - all nice dictionary words are obviously already taken, and
sometimes odd spelling seems out of place. That's why I started thinking of
portmanteau. For me that ended up in "welshare", but other nice options emerge
as well.

